# i'm Elya



## Elya (Oct 3, 2021)

I am elya and i am a mess


----------



## Butterfly88 (Oct 3, 2021)

Welcome!  I’m sorry to hear you are a mess.  I hope being here will be to your benefit.


----------



## lavalamp (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.

Sorry to hear you are struggling. I was a mess when I first joined this forum too. Its a safe place to post whatever you need to, people are genuinely supportive. 

Sending hugs. x


----------



## Elya (Oct 4, 2021)

thank youu xx


----------



## Foxy (Oct 4, 2021)

Sending you hugs dear @Elya


----------



## willowtigger (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome, Elya, i do hope we can help you feel better :


----------



## gigglez (Oct 4, 2021)

I've been a mess a few times in my life too. I know the feelings. Blessing you with emanations of love and understanding. Healing feelings.


----------



## Elya (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Elya (Oct 4, 2021)

like it


----------



## safeinsanity (Oct 4, 2021)

@Elya   I hope that you feel better soon! 🙂


----------



## Elya (Oct 9, 2021)

xx


----------



## Pinky (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi @Elya welcome to the forum


----------



## Elya (Oct 14, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Hi @Elya welcome to the forum


----------



## Cazcat (Nov 10, 2021)

Elya said:


> I am elya and i am a mess


I was in the same place a few years ago but got it all together, feel free to chat with out prejudice.


----------



## Elya (Nov 10, 2021)

Cazcat said:


> I was in the same place a few years ago but got it all together, feel free to chat with out prejudice.


tyyy


----------



## Elya (Nov 10, 2021)

teddy


----------



## Cazcat (Nov 13, 2021)

Elya said:


> View attachment 2191
> teddy


So cute x




MY dad's dog rupert.


----------



## Elya (Nov 14, 2021)

Cazcat said:


> So cute x
> 
> View attachment 2194
> MY dad's dog rupert.





teddy x


----------



## Ozzy47 (Nov 14, 2021)

Teddy is adorable.


----------



## Elya (Nov 15, 2021)

Ozzy47 said:


> Teddy is adorable.


yes, he is haha


----------



## Jay (Nov 15, 2021)

Well i should have came to this thread first LOL.
Nice to meet you.


----------



## Elya (Nov 15, 2021)

Jay said:


> Well i should have came to this thread first LOL.
> Nice to meet you.


lmao, thank you. heyyy


----------

